# Question about Reservation Process for Worldmark



## uclabruinfan (Aug 27, 2009)

I am considering buying a Worldmark Membership.  One thing I'd like to understand is how an owner goes about making reservations and how the inventory is made available.  I haven't found any information on how this works.

Since this is strictly a points-based system, are all units simply first-come first-served with each unit made available 12 (or maybe 13) months before the check-in date?  We plan to make frequent trips to San Diego and San Francisco in summer and during Spring Break which are obviously going to be times and locations that are very in-demand.  Is it simply a matter of waking up for a 6 AM PST call to make sure we get the week and size unit we want?

Any info would be very helpful.

Thanks.

NOTE:  Original post said Wyndham instead of Worldmark.  I am looking at purchasing a *Worldmark* ownership.  Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Conan (Aug 27, 2009)

For Wyndham reservations, there's a good on-line system. You can book your home resort (or sometimes your home group of resorts) 13 months in advance (Advance Reservation Preference = ARP). You can book any other Wyndham property (except there are special rules for Hawaii that I don't know about) 10 months in advance.

If it's a high demand week it can sell out before the 10 month window opens, and for very high demand weeks you want to be an owner for ARP purposes and phone at 8AM on the 13 month day.  (ARP reservations always require a phone call since the computer can't tell who deserves access to 13-month bookings.)

If you're instead going to deposit your points into RCI Weeks and try to find something you want there, you're in RCI's mystery system of trading power and in most cases you have to phone and can't book online.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would imagine that the availability for San Francisco would not be a huge problem as the point requirements are very high (300 K for a 1BD any time of year).  San Diego is a bit more reasonable and with some seasonal variability, but has all studio units, with the exception of one 1BD unit.

Just be sure to purchase enough points to be able to book what you want.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 27, 2009)

5 am PST.  They start reservation at 8:00 am.

It is first come first serve.  Inventory will be push to system as they are available.  For UDI, it is 13 month and open to people hold the deed.  On-line will only allow you to make 10 month reservation, which will open to everyone.

As of today, they have enough avail in SF and SD from June 15 to June 27 (June 27 is the 10th month from today).  I would believe July 4th will be difficulty.

Most people will not hurry to grabe the inventories if they think it is enough.  They will want to make sure all other arrangement is ready.

Jya-Ning


----------



## uclabruinfan (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.  I realize after reading my post that I was not clear.  I am actually considering buying a Worldmark ownership.  Does this change the way that the reservations are set up?

Thanks Again.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 27, 2009)

For now, Wm has better on-line, I believe it is because they are less complex than Wyndham.

I will suggest you try to edit your original post's title, to add WM there. (Click edit on the 1st post, then select "go advance" to change title)

It may make difference, since more owners live in that area.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Shon_t (Aug 27, 2009)

uclabruinfan said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  I realize after reading my post that I was not clear.  I am actually considering buying a Worldmark ownership.  Does this change the way that the reservations are set up?
> 
> Thanks Again.



Yes...it does make a difference a HUGE difference. 

All "Worldmark resorts" are available to book 13 months out.

While nobody can guarantee that if you call call at 6am 13 months out and get exactly the reservation you want...for the most part, it is a pretty straight forward process. There are very few resorts in the system, due to their popularity, where this can be an issue, Depoe Bay, being a prime example. Special events (ie. Superbowl in San Diego, Olympics in Whistler) can make a choice vacation destination very competitive, and can make it difficult to book, even at a 13 month window.

Now you may wonder..."How is it possible that I can call right when the unit is supposed to first be available, and not have any success"?

Well...There are a number of reasons...but what it usually boils down to, is that the 13 month window is when a vacation can START (not end), and it can continue indefinitely (as long as they have the credits). This means, that if multiple people start booking their vacations in the days or weeks ahead of you...their vacations may run over your 13 month window...and so when you look on the reservation list...you might see that your resort is not available until 3 or more days after YOUR window is technically even allowed to start.

There are a number of strategies to deal with this situation... You could request to be wait listed for the days you want (Depending on their popularity, you might even get them). Another might be to book those 3 days at another resort, and then combine them with the remainder of the time at the resort you really want to be at. Some people use the days, rent them out...or just throw them away, and consider them an "opportunity cost". There are numerous other strategies (a little more complex to explain) that can be used as well.

The Worldmark "Owner Education Handbook" is available on their website, and it explains in detail how it works. There are a number of strategies that Worldmark Owners can take advantage of, and knowing how to exploit those strategies can help you maximize the use of your purchase.

I've honestly never had trouble booking during prime season, or even finding last minute reservations, but I might be more frustrated if I was less flexible, or only trying to book one particular resort. For example...just the other day, I booked weekend reservations on Bonus Time (last minute) on Labor Day weekend in a Lake Tahoe 3 bedroom for myself and extended family. I also saw booking slots available on Labor Day weekend in Anahiem, San Diego, and multiple other resorts. If I really had my mind set on the Oregon Coast though...or on a 1 bedroom in Tahoe (as opposed to a three bedroom), or maybe even a unit in San Francisco, I would be severely disappointed, as I haven't seen any slots pop up (not to say they aren't there...just that I haven't seen them).


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 27, 2009)

It's 6 AM PST for an online transaction 13 Months Out

As has been stated some of the inventory disapears slightly before the 13 month window due to people booking longer than 7 days or starting their week on a day later than Friday - Sunday chewing into the availability

I have better luck booking Monday to Monday 

There is the concept of booking a throw away day (in a blue stidio) into a grouped reservation giving acccess to some of the higher demand weeks earlier than the 13th month window.

Marina Dunes was a particular location that was dispaearing a couple of days before the 13th Month Window - I put it on the back end of grouped (two or more resorts for a 7 day stay) Had to do that with a human being, we started backwards and grabbed the days I wanted there to finish the week and added in the other resort to make sure they didn't evaporate

You Mentioned San Diego - Oceanside is higher demand than San Diego (for reasons that could start another mega thread) but at the end of the day between Anaheim, Dolphins Cover, Oceanside and The Two San Diego Resorts should be able to be patched into a seven day reservation at the 13 month window. (Heck Palm Springs and Indio could also be worked into the mix since everything is 90 minutes to 2 hours by car in SOCAL :rofl: 

Between SFO, Marina Dunes, Windsor it should also be possible to book a week in the greater bay area at the 13 month window. Marina Dunes is the high demand of the three

Anything less than the 13 month window is a bonus IMHO YMMV

But I will be at Oceanside Harbor for one night Labor day for $ 42 + change


----------



## e.bram (Aug 27, 2009)

Mabe I am paranoid? But, would it help to know($)the person whose fingers are on the keyboard making the reservations?


----------



## melschey (Aug 28, 2009)

uclabruinfan said:


> I am considering buying a Worldmark Membership.  One thing I'd like to understand is how an owner goes about making reservations and how the inventory is made available.  I haven't found any information on how this works.
> 
> Since this is strictly a points-based system, are all units simply first-come first-served with each unit made available 12 (or maybe 13) months before the check-in date?  We plan to make frequent trips to San Diego and San Francisco in summer and during Spring Break which are obviously going to be times and locations that are very in-demand.  Is it simply a matter of waking up for a 6 AM PST call to make sure we get the week and size unit we want?
> 
> ...



Popular resorts during peak season do book up at the 6AM PSt at the start of the 13 month period. The standard WM unit can be booked 13 monts ahead the exception being shared resorts like Dolphens Cove that have a shorter booking window.

Remember because of WM liberal cancelation policy many book at the 13 month mark just in case they might want to go. Because of this WM has many reservations canceled so if what you want is booked at 13 months if you get on the wait list right away you are almost sure to get what you want.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 28, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Mabe I am paranoid? But, would it help to know($)the person whose fingers are on the keyboard making the reservations?


 

Not sure I know what your implying -


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 28, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> Not sure I know what your implying -



I think it is "what if someone breaks into your house and makes reservations for you?".  That is the only thing that makes sense to me.


----------



## LLW (Aug 28, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Mabe I am paranoid? But, would it help to know($)the person whose fingers are on the keyboard making the reservations?



Most of us make most of our own reservations on line. The whole process is automated, except for a few unusual transactions.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 28, 2009)

Was pleasantly suprized when I had to call in for the three resorts in a week reservation


----------

